# Baptized At 11, Lost My Way



## banmeetsingh1990 (Jun 13, 2010)

<!--	If you can't see this message properly, then you are unable to see HTML formatted emails.  Please change your setting in the control panel to receive the community bulletin in Text format. http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions 	--><meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; ch{censored}t=ISO-8859-1" /><html><head><style type="text/css" id="vbulletin_css">/*** vBulletin 3.8.5 CSS* Style: 'SPN New'; Style ID: 22*/@import url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/"clientscript/vbulletin_css/style-52bc896d-00022.css");</style><link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="clientscript/vbulletin_important.css?v=385" /></head><body><table><br /><tr><br /><td><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><img width="295" height="188" border="0" src="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/saint-soldier2.jpg"></a><br /><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/login.php?do=lostpw">Forgotten Your Password?</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/login.php">Must Login To Share Your Views</a>.</strong><br /><br /><strong>$username Ji, Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji Ki Fateh!!</strong><br /><br /><strong>Featured Topic</strong> by Banmeet Singh: I am 20 yrs old. I am confused and saddened from the way things turned out to be for me.If anyone wants to give some "constructive" advice, Please, I will really appreciate it. Let me give you some background info on me to get you into my psyche.<br /><br />I was born in a well to-do family in Punjab. Due to family problems my parents separated, when I wasn't even born. Divorces in Sikh families are really really rare. Normally families MAKE it work for everyone's sake.I don't know a single Sikh family that has been broken. Anyway it wasn't the case for me, I was raised by my mother and my maternal grandparents. My father played no part in my life.<br /><br />It was really tough growing up. My mom had to get a job when i was four. So she never really was able to give me time. Her day would start at nine and she would be back by five. evenings were spent doing homework and stuff.<br /><br />My maternal granddad never had time for anyone, he was a high ranking official in government and was consumed by power and ego (bhul chukk maaf)  <br /><br /><strong>Read Full Article</strong>:: <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sikh-sikhi-sikhism/30925-baptized-at-11-lost-my-way.html">Baptized at 11, Lost My Way</a><br /><br /><br />Gurfateh,<br /><br />Aman Singh<br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/">Sikh Philosophy Network</a><br />Think Discover Share Learn Evolve<br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sendmessage.php">Contact Us</a><br /><br /></td><br /></tr><br /></table><br /><table class="tborder" width="100%" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1"><tr>	<td class="tcat" colspan="2"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><font size="4" face="arial,helvetica"><B>Sikh Philosophy Network Newsletter</b></a></td></tr><tr>	<td class="alt1Active">Today's Date 14-Jun-2010.<br /><br />Activity since 22-May-2010 </td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="6" width="100%"><thead><tr>	<td class="thead"><b>Title:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Starter:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Start Date:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Replies:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Views:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Last Post:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Username:</b></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads posted most recently --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30936">‘Bringing On The Army Against The Naxals Will Be A Disaster’ (Tehelkha)</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>13-Jun-2010</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>29</td>	<td>00:10 AM, 14-Jun-2010</td>	<td>Kanwardeep Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30935">Buddha relics enshrined at Chinese temple</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>13-Jun-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>25</td>	<td>16:27 PM, 13-Jun-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30934">Dying to give birth, quite literally</a><br /></td>	<td>rajneesh madhok</td>	<td>13-Jun-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>36</td>	<td>12:37 PM, 13-Jun-2010</td>	<td>rajneesh madhok</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30933">SGPC voter forms have caste column</a><br /></td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>13-Jun-2010</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>54</td>	<td>16:03 PM, 13-Jun-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30931">7.7-quake hits Nicobar; tremor felt in Chennai</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>13-Jun-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>42</td>	<td>04:38 AM, 13-Jun-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30930">A Matter of Choice</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>13-Jun-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>30</td>	<td>03:48 AM, 13-Jun-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30929">Historical Hatred between Hindus and Sikhs again haunting Punjab (From Sikhsiyasat.com)</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>13-Jun-2010</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>72</td>	<td>06:09 AM, 13-Jun-2010</td>	<td>Gyani Jarnail Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30928">If the Bhopal tragedy had happened in the US? (Comment)</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>13-Jun-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>30</td>	<td>03:39 AM, 13-Jun-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30927">Dal Khalsa applauds Canadian MP's for presenting motion on 1984 anti-Sikh ’genocide’</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>13-Jun-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>37</td>	<td>03:36 AM, 13-Jun-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30926">Malaysian Sikh body calls for regulation of non-Muslim places of worship</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>13-Jun-2010</td>	<td>2</td>	<td>46</td>	<td>08:03 AM, 13-Jun-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30925">Baptized at 11, lost my way</a><br /></td>	<td>banmeetsingh1990</td>	<td>13-Jun-2010</td>	<td>7</td>	<td>128</td>	<td>03:14 AM, 14-Jun-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30924">Indian author visits Surrey; seeks justice for victims</a><br /></td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>12-Jun-2010</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>44</td>	<td>21:53 PM, 12-Jun-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30923">The John Major Report: Will We Get The Truth About Air India Flight # 182?</a><br /></td>	<td>Aman Singh</td>	<td>12-Jun-2010</td>	<td>3</td>	<td>75</td>	<td>00:15 AM, 13-Jun-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30922">1984, one lesson</a><br /></td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>12-Jun-2010</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>46</td>	<td>23:11 PM, 12-Jun-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=30921">On the heels of the monster</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>12-Jun-2010</td>	<td>13</td>	<td>29</td>	<td>21:45 PM, 12-Jun-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr></table><br /><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="2"><b>STATISTICS</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>We have had the following activity since 22-May-2010</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>189 New Members</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>339 New Threads</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>1,129 New Posts</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>3 New Polls</td></tr></table><br /><br /><hr><font size="2">To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Unsubscribe</a> and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".Currently, community updates are sent weekly.<br /><br />Best regards, The Sikh Philosophy Network Administrators.<br /><br /><br /></body></html>


----------

